# Bag Balm for goat udder?



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever used any type of "bag balm" on a goat. One of my doe's udders is so dry and chapped that she is pushing her kids away when they try to nurse.
I've never had this problem with the goats before. We used "bag balm" on the cows but had to wash it off before milking. That would be hard to do in the pasture with the kids right there wanting to nurse. I guess I could seperate the mom and let it "soak in" for a while and then wash it off, but the washing just causes more chapping and the mom and kids pitch a "hissyfit" when seperated.
Don't know if there is a "lotion" for the udder that is safe for goat kids.

Anyone???

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I used bag balm when I was new to milking goats because I was so paranoid about everything! Only used a bit after milking (spread it in my hands then rubbed it on, just a thin layer) but never saw a kid balk at it after 30 minutes or so.

I remember reading something about making a rub out of fennel leaves? that didn't need to be washed off.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Those little teeth are like razor blades. Bag balm does help. I've never washed it off & kids dont seem to notice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is this a goat you are milking? If so, what are you using for teat dip/wash?

I just changed brands on teat dip, and with the new product their teats got REALLY dry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think you'd need to wash it off. The babies will lick it off the teats, but there's nothing in most bag balms that would hurt them. If in doubt, you can make up some homemade mighty easy with olive oil and beeswax.


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've got some "bag balm" that I use on my hands. I'll rub her down with it. Just wanted to make sure it would not harm the kids.
OK, out to the barm with the lotion. Hope the neighbors arn't watchin it could be X rated to them. LOL

Hank
www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------

